# couples dive trip this Saturday need 1 more



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

looking for 1 more couple for this weekend (Saturday) you dont have to both dive my wife doesnt but she loves to go out on the boat just PM me


----------



## FishingBuddy (Apr 4, 2012)

How much?


----------



## FishingBuddy (Apr 4, 2012)

Is a dad and son okay? Or does it have to be couples?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man Chad,
If my buddy wasn't getting married @ 4:00 Saturday I'd be all over this!
Alyssa said I can't dive without her the next 3 times I go, so this would be perfect.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife and I enjoy meeting and diving with other couples. Please keep us in mind for future outings. FYI - The marine forecast is looking sporty for Saturday.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> My wife and I enjoy meeting and diving with other couples. Please keep us in mind for future outings. FYI - The marine forecast is looking sporty for Saturday.


Same goes for me and my wife. Wife has already made Easter weekend plans for us, but we both Nitrox dive and would loved to join in on future weekends.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds great my wife just doesnt like going out with a bunch of guys the forecast took a turn for the worst I will post for another couples trip cost depends on how much gas goes up and how far we go out


----------

